
How to Be an Ultimate Fighter - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-ultimate-fighter-james-altucher/
======
einpoklum
How to be an ultimate fighter?

1\. Creatively interpret fighting: Practice an MMORPG and level yourself up.
2\. Cheat: Take some steroids and Ritalin. 3\. Delegate: Contract Blackwater
to fight for you.

------
RickJWagner
Or a compulsive liar, one of the two.

